# He engineered a herf @ the Doom Saloon!! PIC HEAVY!!



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

So a couple weeks back Engineer99 blasted the Doom Saloon with a double detonation...cigars and music for the boys!!!

Last night's herf was enjoyed by all . . . with horns up and cheers and toasts and great thanks to him!









Cowboy D: 5 Vegass AAA; Griff: MOW Ruination; Cave Dave: Cuba Libre One









Old Salty with the Cu-avana Intenso









That's me behind the bar with the Pinar Del Rio! Great Stick!




































Cheers, James!!









Round two: Punisher, aka Pepperstick!!!









Killed the keg! Time to brew some more!!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

NEW YORK CITY!!!


Get a rope!

Looks like fun...nice garage!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah mang! I'm infinitely jealous of that fine pad you guys have there. The "Fortress of Solitude" where I smoke and blast tunes can't hold a candle to the Doom Saloon. One day though.....even Supes himself will want to hang out at my future Fortress.


----------

